# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Hotel auf Sardinien

## helijuergen

Da wir schon viel von Sardinien gehrt haben und sonst immer gypthen und Gardasee zum Surfspot benutzten,wollen wir dieses Jahr nach Sardinien. Aber ohne Auto und deshalb meine Frage,
Gibt es ein Hotel mit dem passenden Spot in der Nhe? Wo eine Surfschule ist mit Materialverleih.Wer kann da etwas empfehlen.


Gru Jrgen

----------


## Old Rob

https://www.windsurfvillage.it/windsurfen-sardinien/

Ist kein Hotel, dafr alles andere wie gewnscht - aber je nach Monat sehr voll.

----------


## helijuergen

Danke,habe ich gerade gemerkt. Wer kennt eineandere Unterkunft.

----------

